
MySql == DB2. That was the plan. Now IBM needs Plan B - ableal
http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2009/04/what-i-told-bob.html
======
ableal
Some background in the author's previous post:
[http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2009/04/sunrise-sunset-
ga...](http://drcoddwasright.blogspot.com/2009/04/sunrise-sunset-game-set-
match.html)

Note final line: "adapting to SSD should only be a baby step away."

------
SwellJoe
The referenced but not linked Cringely article:
<http://www.cringely.com/2009/04/sunset/>

~~~
ableal
Yeah, thanks, I should have tossed it in here. The current one is good too:
<http://www.cringely.com/2009/05/the-sequel-dilemma/>

(I think it was submitted by someone else who doesn't believe in ... erm ...
'fortified' headlines, and promptly drowned in the waves of this week's
WSJ/etc news - not that this one has swum any distance ;-)

------
joshu
I was under the impression that DB/2 was actually quite good.

~~~
ableal
Some people feel rather bitter about DB2's luck:
[http://www.cringely.com/2009/04/sunset/comment-
page-1/#comme...](http://www.cringely.com/2009/04/sunset/comment-
page-1/#comment-2857)

Robert Young's posts (the ones I linked) merely note it's a different species
- but I suppose both rhinos and hippos are rather effective at trampling
things ...

